# Ever Dreamed Of Living Inside A Big Potato? Crazy Airbnb Homes



## Laela (Apr 25, 2019)

AirBnB has gone next level! 


*A giant (fake) potato in Idaho has been turned into an Airbnb, and you can rent it for $200 a night*
Rachel Hosie  |  Apr. 24, 2019, 5:26 AM                 






The Big Idaho Potato Hotel in Boise, Idaho. Otto Kitsinger/AP Images for Idaho Potato Commission       

 You can stay in a giant, potato-shaped Airbnb in Idaho. 
 The Big Idaho Potato Hotel in Boise, Idaho, is  listed on Airbnb for $200 a night. 
 The "potato" has enough space to fit a queen bed, bathroom, and cozy lounge area. 
 The decor, which includes a chandelier and pink armchairs, is surprisingly chic. 
 Visit INSIDER's homepage for more stories. 
 Anyone who loves potatoes and traveling can now marry their two interests with a stay in a giant, potato-shaped Airbnb in Idaho. 

 The Big Idaho Potato Hotel in Boise, Idaho, is listed on Airbnb for $200 a night. The steel, plaster, and concrete structure is 28 feet long, 12 feet wide, and 11.5 feet tall, with enough space inside for a queen bed, bathroom, and cozy lounge area. 

_* Take a photo tour of the quirky Airbnb below. *_

*The Big Idaho Potato Hotel in Boise would be the perfect getaway for potato lovers.*

*



*
The Big Idaho Potato Hotel exterior.  *Airbnb     *

*Though the structure looks like a real, giant potato, it's actually made of steel, plaster, and concrete and measures 28 feet long, 12 feet wide, and 11.5 feet tall.*

*Despite its compact size, the Big Idaho Potato Hotel boasts a fully-furnished interior with sufficient space for two people.





*
 
The bedroom has a queen bed.  Airbnb
*
The potato has enough space to comfortably fit a queen bed and two chic armchairs. There's even a makeshift chandelier hanging from the ceiling that looks like it could have been fashioned out of potato skins.

The bathroom isn't huge, but it has tall ceilings and all of the essentials.





*
The bathroom is decorated with plants. Airbnb

*The entire Airbnb, including the bathroom, is dotted with houseplants.*

*There's also a bathtub that fits right in with the greater theme.*
*



*
There's a tin-style bathtub. Airbnb
*
You could wash a lot of potatoes in that tub. 

The accommodation was designed to maximize its limited space.





*
The kitchinette. Airbnb

*There's a kitchenette for any small cooking tasks guests may want to undertake.

Still, there's a bit of extra room for luxuries.




*
 
Fireplace in the Big Idaho Potato Hotel. Airbnb
*
 The Big Idaho Potato Hotel has a small fireplace tucked into one corner to help keep occupants toasty in the winter, as well as air conditioning for the warmer months. 

The hotel is surprisingly posh and picturesque on the inside.




*
The interior of the Big Idaho Potato Hotel. Airbnb

* The interior is almost as Instagram-worthy as the outside. 
*
*And if you decide to venture outside, the "potato" sits in a huge field with views of the Owyhee Mountains.*

*



*
You would be at one with nature. Otto Kitsinger/AP Images for Idaho Potato Commission 

 While it costs $200 to rent per night, there's a $31 service fee and $16 in occupancy taxes and fees, bringing the total price of a one-night stay to $247. 

 If you're interested in learning more or booking a stay, visit the Big Idaho Potato Hotel's listing on Airbnb.


----------



## Keen (Apr 25, 2019)

That would not work for me. There's no windows. It's a good concept to make money though.


----------



## Kindheart (Apr 25, 2019)

Is there some form of ventilation system in there ? It looks claustrophobic and it’s in the middle of a field.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Apr 25, 2019)

Soulja boy voice “200 hunned dollas!?”


----------



## SoniT (Apr 25, 2019)

No thanks.


----------



## firecracker (Apr 25, 2019)

Heck no. lol


----------



## Laela (Apr 25, 2019)

@Kindheart come to think of it, I didn't see any windows!   in a video of the potato. That's some crazy stuff though lol

But I've seen some other creative places for rent in people's back yards.. like Shacks,  Campers ... even a Bubble Dome


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Laela (Apr 25, 2019)

LHCF never disappoints....  !!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 25, 2019)

I never knew I wanted to spend the night in a potato until this thread.  My only issue is that it seems to be out in the middle of nowhere.  That could just be Idaho in a nutshell  tho.


----------



## GinnyP (Apr 25, 2019)

Kindheart said:


> Is there some form of ventilation system in there ? It looks claustrophobic and it’s in the middle of a field.


Girl......No Way!
Awaken at 2:00 in the morning to the screams of heeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwww
No thank you!


I wouldn’t stay for FREE


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 25, 2019)

Looks like camping to me. No thanks!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Apr 26, 2019)

wps


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 28, 2019)

Is there anything to do in Idaho? I wouldn’t mind staying there but only if there was something exciting to do along the way or once I got there.


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 29, 2019)

No windows and that price for Idaho is a no for me.


----------



## Laela (May 1, 2019)

I had to Google it...wouldn't know, it reigns supreme for most boring state.. 

   1. Idaho
   2. South Dakota
   3. Nebraska
   4. Wyoming
   5. Kansas
   6. Iowa
   7. Utah
   8. Montana
   9. Minnesota
   10. Maine









Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Is there anything to do in Idaho? I wouldn’t mind staying there but only if there was something exciting to do along the way or once I got there.


----------



## larry3344 (May 9, 2019)

Interesting how its the states with the most concentration of black people.


----------



## 1QTPie (May 9, 2019)

Alaska isn't top 10?   Other than fishing, what is there to do?


----------



## nysister (May 11, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> Alaska isn't top 10?   Other than fishing, what is there to do?



Great camping and outdoors life. Mountains, animals, "winter safari" etc.


----------



## Laela (May 12, 2019)

...that are more exciting, right??



larry3344 said:


> Interesting how its the states with the most concentration of black people....


----------



## doriannc (May 15, 2019)

Brwnbeauti said:


> Soulja boy voice “200 hunned dollas!?”



Umm for $100 more, you could’ve stayed at a cheap Ritz room. Nope


----------



## metro_qt (May 15, 2019)

Soooo many questions...
Don't want the answers....
#notreadyforthatpotatolife


----------



## Laela (May 19, 2019)

OK... how about the Spice Girls' tour bus? 


U.S. & WORLD
*Original 'Spice Bus' available on Airbnb*
Saturday, May 18, 2019 2:44PM




A mega Spice Girl fan has listed the original Spice Bus on Airbnb. (Airbnb)

Spice Girl fans are set to have their dreams come true with an overnight stay in the original Spice Bus. 

Mega-fan Suzanne Godley has listed the iconic Union Jack-painted bus from the 1997 movie "Spice World" on Airbnb. 

WATCH: Mega-fan Suzanne lists the original Spice Bus from the movie "Spice World" on Airbnb. 

"When my boss mentioned that he was considering buying the Spice Bus I was desperate to be a part of its renovation," said Godley. "We've worked hard over the past few months to turn the bus into a home, in keeping with its legacy, and I'm so excited to open it up to the public." 

The recently renovated living area features pink Union Jack cinema chairs below a "Girl Power" neon light installation, and is fully stocked with vintage 90s magazines and CDs. 

The upstairs bedroom is fitted with an animal-print carpet and provides enough bedding for three guests. 

The Spice Bus will be situated in the heart of London's Wembley Park, where guests can stay overnight on June 14 and 15. 

Given the high level of interest, Godley will be adding available dates on Wednesday, May 22.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 19, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Is there anything to do in Idaho? I wouldn’t mind staying there but only if there was something exciting to do along the way or once I got there.


My much older estranged cousin and his white wife used to live there for many years. I’ve heard there’s a lot of Klan activity. That’s all I know about it.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 19, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> Alaska isn't top 10?   Other than fishing, what is there to do?



I’ll let y’all know when I get back from Anchorage in July. I have a work trip scheduled July 10-12 and plan to stay a few extra days. I’m looking for a whale watching cruise  We used to have a poster that used to live there but I haven’t seen her post anything in a long time.


----------



## 1QTPie (May 20, 2019)

nysister said:


> Great camping and outdoors life. Mountains, animals, "winter safari" etc.



Sounds wet.  BUT, I used to like camping when I was young and limber.



Everything Zen said:


> I’ll let y’all know when I get back from Anchorage in July. I have a work trip scheduled July 10-12 and plan to stay a few extra days. I’m looking for a whale watching cruise  We used to have a poster that used to live there but I haven’t seen her post anything in a long time.



My girlfriend used to go to Anchorage every two years to visit friends.   I know she used to come back with some amazing seafood. That's all I know. I wanna see pictures.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Laela (May 20, 2019)

Yes! Let us know how your trip goes... Alaska is on my list of places to visit... a friend of mine did a cruise there last year and the views were amazing!



Everything Zen said:


> I’ll let y’all know when I get back from Anchorage in July. I have a work trip scheduled July 10-12 and plan to stay a few extra days. I’m looking for a whale watching cruise  We used to have a poster that used to live there but I haven’t seen her post anything in a long time.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 20, 2019)

Well, that nicely triggered my residual claustrophobia....


----------

